# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Oncology >  Laboratory for Multiscale Regenerative Technologies, Koch Institute for Integrative Cancer Research, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

lmrt.mit.edu

Director - Sangeeta Bhatia

Koch Institute for Integrative Cancer Research

----------

